# Which do you prefer??



## alstonfered (Jan 26, 2010)

Hello friends,

If any body from USA than please guide me that
"Where is a good place to visit in USA for a first time British tourist on a Gap year??"
Thank you for your suggestion in advance..


----------



## Abidrovia (Jan 25, 2009)

alstonfered said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> If any body from USA than please guide me that
> "Where is a good place to visit in USA for a first time British tourist on a Gap year??"
> Thank you for your suggestion in advance..


I live in the NYC region but I think it is best to visit a city in the Midwest because in my opinion the Midwest represents the life of the average/typical American.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

New York City.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## mattec (Aug 2, 2009)

siamu maharaj said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.


??


back to the topic at hand... It really depends on what you want to do, if you want an urban experiance, than try philadelphia, you can easily take excursions to NYC and DC from there. If you want a rural experiance try somewhere in the mid west. And if you want a wilderness experiance try the Rockies or Appalachians.


Edit: If you stay in DC, you can easily access the Appalachians of West Virginia within about 1.5 hours time.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Top 10 cities to visit in the USA*


*New York City*
*Chicago*
*San Francisco*
*Los Angeles*
*Seattle*
*Boston*
*Miami*
*Houston*
*Dallas*
*New Orleans*
*San Francisco in HD*

*



*​


----------



## Mr. Uncut (Jan 13, 2008)

NYC, Washington or Boston!


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

New York all the way!


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

If I was you wouldn't think twice and choose California or Florida.


----------



## pingyao (Jun 21, 2007)

You can't beat a road trip and the States is the ultimate country for this type of adventure. Maybe do route 66, or take your own route. Also don't miss the landscape of America especially in states like Arizona, Utah and Wyoming. As a fellow Brit it always comes as a shock just how much sky there is out west.


----------

